# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Robocular 3D Scanner Forum >  The Robocular Kickstarter Project

## Eddie

You can back the Robocular Kickstarter project now at: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...r-for-everyone

*Standard specs*

Full color/textured 3D Scanning4,000 steps per turnHD cameraServo-controlled green line laser9" low-slip turntable9" scanning heightMovable camera/assemblyMillions of points per passStarting at 699$




*Mini specs*

Full color/textured 3D Scanning4,000 steps per turnHD cameraTwo fixed green line lasers7" low-slip turntable7" scanning heightMillions of points per passStarting at 499$

----------


## robocular

Thanks Eddie - the team will also be checking in on this forum periodically to answer any questions people may have.

----------

